# Word of the Day - Onychophagia



## debodun (Apr 19, 2021)

Onychophagia (noun) - compulsive habit of biting one's fingernails.

Nervous people often exhibit onychophagia.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

Aside from onychophagia being unhealthy, it looks unsightly, too.

Great WOTD selection, Deb!


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Since we are required to wear shoes (e.g. no shoes, no shirt, no service), those with onychophagia have to settle for fingernails.

Tony


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2021)

I haven't run into anyone with the dreaded onychophagi in a long time.  I think there is some kind of liquid they can put on their fingernails to stop those who do it compulsively.


----------



## win231 (Apr 19, 2021)

I've had Onychophagia most of my life.
When I was a kid, my mom put a product on my nails called _"Stop Bite."_  It had a bitter taste.
At first, I'd just wash it off.  But when I forgot about it for a few hours, then starting biting my nails, I realized that it started to taste sweet.
Then I'd ask my mom for more.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2021)

I use to bite my toenails, but I stopped that about 82 years ago. Never got into fingernail biting.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I use to bite my toenails, but I stopped that about 82 years ago. Never got into fingernail biting.


Even if I wanted to, I don't think I could get my mouth anywhere near my feet.  I suppose nature has its ways of protecting ourselves from ourselves.   

Tony


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 19, 2021)

One thing about onychophagia, nobody could say that you have ungulae nails.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 19, 2021)

A funny quote from fingerstyle guitarist Ed Gerhard...

"You start off playing guitar to get girls & end up talking with middle-aged men about your fingernails"

For those not familiar with Ed...






Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 19, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I use to bite my toenails, but I stopped that about 82 years ago. Never got into fingernail biting.


You must have been born a contortionist, Paps? LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You must have been born a contortionist, Paps? LOL!


Still am Aunt Marg, when I get out of bed..


----------

